# Unknown spider found, ID?



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

I found this spider in my garden today up in a small apple tree. I know nothing of spiders types, but I have never seen this one before. tried to look it up in older 'north america insects and spider' book, but no luck.

Description:

-A little larger than an inch or so
-very large yellow/orange bulbous sac (abdomen*) which came to two points in the front corners and I believe one point in the back.
-Sac had dimples/holes
-hairy legs

Is anyone able to ID this spider, or tell me a little about it if possible?

PICS:
























Bottom of mason jar (Belly)


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I think its called a Garden spider. They get very large, not aggressive, very mildly venemous, not dangerous. Extremely varaible coloring and patterning.

See European garden spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

now that I have a name to search, I see the coloration and pattern variety that is out there for these guys. Thanks for the help.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Dude, that is freaking nasty!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe Araneus gemmoides? I always use BugGuide when trying to identify something - it's not always a positive ID but it's usually close...


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Some species of orb weaver, not sure on the specifics however. Perhaps a Neoscona crucifera?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

It would be called "UNDER MY SHOE".. Sorry they freak me out lol..


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Maybe Araneus gemmoides? I always use BugGuide when trying to identify something - it's not always a positive ID but it's usually close...


I think this is a pretty good guess. It looks a lot like a cat faced spider. It also kind of looks like Araneus gemma. I think Araneus is definitely on the right track though.


----------

